# WhRe your Thoughts on my Youngster Please



## darme (Jan 6, 2013)

After reading a few comments on other peoples Horses , I find very informative , I just wondered if you Guys would give your opinions on my little mare , and where I could improve , and areas and disciplines I couls work to . She is Rising 4 Partbred Arab to make 15hh standing 14.3 on wither and a little bigger on bum .Thank you in advance.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

*drool*

There's nothing I don't like about this mare. 

Maybe a little over at the knee. Her left hind looks like the heel is underrun, while her right hind almost appears clubbed in comparison. Could just be the pic or a wonky trim job. Her neck ties in slightly high, but is a good length. 

She has a lovely short back, good bone, great angles to her joints all the way around...and she's my absolute favorite color ever. 

What is she crossed with?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darme (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi thankyou for your lovely comments , she is arab/ throughbred with a bit of whatever thrown in , this pic was around July just gone , and her feet needed pairing ,Iam new to the forum so not quite sure how it all works yet .Kind Regards


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd steal her in a heartbeat...and I'm not even really a mare person. ;-) 

As far as what you could do with her...pretty much anything, really. I could see her in the hunter ring, especially.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she looks pretty nice. she could probably do what you want, hunter, some dressage, jumping .


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is certainly a pretty girl. I also like her quite a lot . 
She is a bit overweight, though.

I think her bone is not as remarkable as Drafty thinks it is. It's acceptable, in my book. But her front canons are not as short as is optimal. Her shoulder and neck are wonderful .
Her front feet look too long and there's some dishing happening on the front right hoof.

She really is quite a nice filly,


----------



## darme (Jan 6, 2013)

Again Thankyou all for your comments , what a brilliant site , all good constructive informative advice .


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Very nice - I'd take her in a minute. Very pretty girl who could probably do well in just about any discipline you would choose! Love her color and her head.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

What others have said...lovely mare.

Strong hindquarters, nice shoulder and great neck. Pretty head. Strong back and topline.

I do not like her front pasterns. Or her trim job. Id be looking for a new farrier. Looks like not enough heel and too much toe.

I can definitely see her in Hunter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

She's nice...a bit chubby, and her hocks look high set to me. But very pretty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If this horse lost weight I might not like her as much.. but as she stands she is very nice. However, her bone is lacking and with this much weight onher, that could cause damage to her legs (fronts mostly). 

As she stands, she is leaning forward so her shoulder appears a bit steep though her neck ties in nice and high to help compensate. Also.. the photo makes it difficult to judge her hind leg angles and I suspect she may be a bit straight through the hock if set up so you could drop a plumb line from the point of buttock throught the point of hock and down the back of the hind cannon. 

With her leaning forward she also looks a bit down hill (she is butt high.. but the line from the point of buttock to the root of the neck is nearly level. However, a butt high horse will be more difficult to collect and get working off her hind legs. 

Take some weight off her and get a photo of her standing with her legs closest to the camera plumb (and her legs away from the camera with the front legs slightly back and the rear leg slightly forward.. space to the knees and hocks). 

I would be very interested to see this horse again posed like this and thinner. 

Agree that she needs a hoof trim (in this photo). 

BTW if anyone had asked me to guess the breed I would have said Hackney or Morgan cross...


----------



## darme (Jan 6, 2013)

darme said:


> After reading a few comments on other peoples Horses , I find very informative , I just wondered if you Guys would give your opinions on my little mare , and where I could improve , and areas and disciplines I couls work to . She is Rising 4 Partbred Arab to make 15hh standing 14.3 on wither and a little bigger on bum .Thank you in advance.


added are a few more pics sorry for the overload will delete later


----------



## darme (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry for the pic overload will delete later , thanks again for you advice , these were taken today straight from field , might give you a better look


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She does appear to have a very correct hind leg. 

She is shod behind but not in front? She still looks like she needs her feet trimmed.


----------



## darme (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone , it does appear that she has back shoes on but she hasen't its just the wet floor , will deffo take on board her weight and adjust accordingly .Love-in this site everyone is so helpful


----------

